# REVISED PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING POLICIES , CANFORGEN 042/08 CMP 020/08



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

SUBJECT: REVISED PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING POLICIES
REFERENCE: DAOD 5023-2, PHYSICAL FITNESS PROGRAM

1. I WILL BE ANNOUNCING, IN THE NEAR FUTURE, THE LAUNCH OF THE NEW CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH AND PHYSICAL FITNESS STRATEGY, THE STRATEGIC LEVEL GUIDANCE ON STRENGTHENING THE CULTURE OF HEALTH AND PHYSICAL FITNESS ACROSS THE CF. THE STRATEGY WILL PROVIDE MOTIVATION, AWARENESS, FACILITATION AND ACCOUNTABILITY TO ENHANCE AND SUSTAIN A FIT AND HEALTHY FIGHTING FORCE

2. FUNDAMENTAL TO THE STRATEGY ARE CHANGES IN TWO AREAS. TO ENSURE THAT YOU HAVE TIME TO PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THESE CHANGES, THESE PROPOSED CHANGES ARE ANNOUNCED TODAY PRIOR TO THE LAUNCH OF THE NEW STRATEGY. THE TWO AREAS ARE:
A. MANDATORY SCORING OF PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING RESULTS ON CF SELECTION BOARDS, AND
B. CANCELLATION OF POSTING LOCATION EXEMPTIONS FROM ANNUAL PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING

3. THE FIRST MAJOR DEPARTURE FROM CURRENT PRACTICE WILL BE TO FORMALIZE THE REQUIREMENT TO INCLUDE MANDATORY CONSIDERATION AND WEIGHTING OF INDIVIDUAL PHYSICAL FITNESS RESULTS AT CF SELECTION BOARDS BEGINNING FOR MERIT BOARDS IN 2009. FITNESS SCORING AT MERIT BOARDS WILL CONSIST OF TWO (2) POINTS FOR ACHIEVING AN EXEMPTION LEVEL UNDER CF EXPRES, OR AN EQUIVALENT HIGHER STANDARD, ONE (1) POINT FOR A PASS AND ZERO (0) POINTS FOR FAILING TO ACHIEVE ANY STANDARD. TO THAT END, YOUR FITNESS RESULTS FOR THE NEXT YEAR WILL BE USED AT MERIT BOARDS IN 2009

4. NEXT, THE DAOD AT REFERENCE CURRENTLY ALLOWS FOR CF PERSONNEL WHO ARE POSTED TO LOCATIONS IN CANADA WHERE TESTING IS NOT FEASIBLE, OR IN LOCATIONS OUTSIDE CANADA (OUTCAN) WHERE THERE ARE NO CERTIFIED PSP STAFF EMPLOYED, TO BE EXEMPTED FROM ANNUAL PHYSICAL FITNESS EVALUATIONS.  AS OF 1 APRIL 2008, LOCATION EXEMPTIONS FROM ANNUAL FITNESS EVALUATIONS WILL CEASE. ALL CF PERSONNEL POSTED WITHIN CANADA AND IN OUTCAN POSITIONS WILL BE SUBJECT TO ANNUAL TESTING AND WILL BE EXPECTED TO EITHER ARRANGE SUCH TESTING THROUGH EXISTING PSP SUPPORT IN SPECIFIC OUTCAN LOCATIONS, OR TO UNDERGO A TEST WHILE ON A REGULARLY SCHEDULED DUTY-RELATED VISIT TO A FACILITY WITHIN CANADA WHERE TESTING CAN BE CONDUCTED

5. IN CLOSING, THESE TWO CHANGES ARE THE FIRST IN A SERIES OF CHANGES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED SHORTLY IN THE NEW CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH AND FITNESS STRATEGY. SIMPLY PUT, IT WILL ENABLE OPERATIONAL SUCCESS BY PROVIDING THE WAYS AND MEANS FOR ALL CF PERSONNEL TO ATTAIN AND MAINTAIN THEIR PERSONAL HEALTH AND PHYSICAL FITNESS SUFFICIENT TO MEET CF OPERATIONAL REQUIREMENTS AT HOME AND ABROAD

6. SIGNED BY GENERAL R.J. HILLIER, CHIEF OF THE DEFENCE STAFF


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2008)

How will this affect the 13km march? Will the Army have us do the express test, then a 13 km on top of that?


----------



## dapaterson (19 Feb 2008)

The Armyès BFT (13K + Fireman carry + trench dig) qualifies you as exempt on fitness ("EQUIVALENT HIGHER STANDARD" in the CANFORGEN).  So completing it would get you two points on your PER; failing, then successfully completing the basic Express test should get you one point; failing that as well (or not being tested) would get you zero points.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2008)

Thank you. Having done both....I prefer the BFT. I know it sounds crzy but...


----------



## dapaterson (19 Feb 2008)

I'm also more of a fan of the BFT - the shuttle run etc seems to far removed from the real world; there's also a group aspect to the BFT that's important in building morale, trust and knowledge.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

Heh... if we base ourselves on what the Commander of the army says he wants, we'll have to do both the BFT AND the Express test (to exemp standard, strictly to pass).


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2008)

I wish the CLS luck with that.

There has to be ONE standard, not two. If the BFT is the way the Army is going, then so be it. But to force Army pers to do two PT tests when the other elements only do one is unfair, in my opinion. 

 :warstory:I've been subjected to those aribtrary rules ie: When we ran the 1.5 miles, an officer stated that anyone who doesn't come in under 10:16 will be subject to remedial PT. Well, he legally couldn't do that, as the CF standard was 12:00 minutes for 30 and under.
Just a point to remember.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

Oldsoldur,
There is one standard across the CF.  However, the CLS is within his rights to demand a physical fitness standard that adequately meets the requirements of his environment.  He is not asking the Navy or the Air to meet this standard - only the Army, Navy & Air types who are working in a Green environemnt.

When you think about it, he already has ...

The BFT 13Km, Trench dig & Carry/drag is applied to army positions.  Who says he can't add Express testing to boot.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2008)

If it comes to that I'll be prepared for both!
How many pushups would a 50+ male have to do?  ;D


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

Ummm... for a 50+ years young: 14 Pushup & 17 Situp  and Shuttlerun @ level 5.5 (exempt)


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2008)

Quick question, is the BFT considered the highest standard across all three elements? I mean I completed the BFT, but the Navy's still making me do the Express test... Just wanted to be clear.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

The BFT is the ARMY test... if you're working for the Army, they BFT and you're good to go
If you're working for the navy... you have to do the Navy test... therefore, they can insist that you do the Express test.


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2008)

Roger. Thanks Geo.


----------



## PO2FinClk (19 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> (to exemp standard, strictly to pass).


Unsure if this has been passed wihtin anyones O Groups, but in recent months we have been advised on more then one occasion that the "new" pass should be expected to be the current exempt level. I am curious, if not eager, to see the release of the new DAOD and of the new standards.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2008)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Unsure if this has been passed wihtin anyones O Groups, but in recent months we have been advised on more then one occasion that the "new" pass should be expected to be the current exempt level. I am curious, if not eager, to see the release of the new DAOD and of the new standards.



I'm reminded of an interview not too long ago where the CDS said we were going to ratchet up the physical fitness standard. I wager this CANFORGEN is the first step. It will be a good way to separate the wheat from the chaff, and gives people another reason to achieve exempt status. One point can mean an awful lot on some merit boards.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> The BFT is the ARMY test... if you're working for the Army, they BFT and you're good to go
> If you're working for the navy... you have to do the Navy test... therefore, they can insist that you do the Express test.



To expand on what geo said,

BFT = the ARMY STANDARD

EXPRESS TEST = the CF STANDARD

Any question?  ;D


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2008)

Nope... But BFT should be the CF standard...> I hate Express Tests


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Nope... But BFT should be the CF standard...> I hate Express Tests



You and me both MT


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I hate Express Tests



Awww, you just say that because of your stubby legs  :-*

I bet you'd like it if it didn't have a shuttle run  ;D


----------



## Neill McKay (19 Feb 2008)

Somewhere I got the impression that the purpose of the Expres test was to act as an indicator for the BFT, the idea being that the Expres test was easier to administer because no special facilities were required (like a place to dig trenches).  Anyone capable of passing the Expres test would, so the thinking went, be able to pass the BFT.  Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Awww, you just say that because of your stubby legs  :-*



It's genetics!!!  :'(



			
				Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I bet you'd like it if it didn't have a shuttle run  ;D



You bet! Exempt in everything else!   :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2008)

silver said:
			
		

> The Expres test was around before the current BFT came into being.



That is debatable.

The CF Expres Test first started in the Mid-1980's and consisted of the basic medical tests for heart rate and blood pressure, and then on to the Step Test, Push-ups and Sit-ups.  As it evolved the Grip test was added and the Step Test was replaced by the Beep Test.  

The BFT was being held in the late 1960's/early 1970's and consisted of a 2 X Ten Miler, a 100 m Fireman's Carry, the 6' Trench jump, the 6' Wall and a timed 440 (yd) run.  It too, has evolved over time to what it is today.


----------



## danchapps (19 Feb 2008)

The thing that bugs me about the express test is the shuttle run (I would prefer the 1.5 mile myself), and the way the PSP staff administers the push up portion. See, I have the long skinny arms, and next to no chest width, therefore, getting low enough to the ground for the PSP staff can be a challenge in itself for me as the hand position feels way too close. If they changed those I'd be happier, but I highly doubt that fantasy will ever come true.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (19 Feb 2008)

I completed the Basic Fitness Training Assistant (BFTA) Course in 2004. If anyone cares to know the particulars, imagine PT all day, every day, for about 2 weeks. It SUCKED!, but it was a damn good course, and recommend it to any JNCO or SNCO out there that wants to know the DEFINITIVE procedures for Physical Training and the CF Standards. as a NON PSP, BFTA qual soldier, I and other pers who were qualified were regularly called upon by RMC to assist in carrying out Express Testing for RMC Students.

The subject of "Fitness Standards" came up during one of the few "non-PT classroom lectures", and I can tell you that there is only ONE standard for the CF. As per the Fit Vol, the Battle Fitness Test in THE test for the CF....HOWEVER, the CF Express w/20MSR was adopted as an alternative as it was deemed capable of determining whether or not a person COULD successfully complete the BFT, for use in areas and by Units that were unable to carry out the BFT.

I am sure that there are people on this board that might disagree, but that is almost verbatim what the Instructors passed on to us, and if memory serves (which, at my age sometimes it doesn't), he even showed us the reference.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (19 Feb 2008)

For those that don't like the Beep Test, it's not like the CF just dreamed it up!  It is used in a lot of sports as an indicator of fitness (VO2 max specifically).  According to wikipedia (yeah, I know http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beep_test ) it is also used by the British Army, RAF, RN (RM Officers require 11.0), and the Australian Defence Force.  The BBC reports that both Lance Armstrong and David Beckham maxed it out: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/health_and_fitness/4286804.stm

More here: http://www.thebeeptest.com/beeptest1.html and the underlying research here: http://www.topendsports.com/testing/beep-references.htm

I expect it will be with us for at least a little while, as well it should.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Feb 2008)

silver said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right George. I've heard of that old thing people called the 2x10 (not actually being old enough to have experienced it firsthand  ..)
> I



the best thing about the 2x10 (and the BFT for that matter) is the smoke at the halfway point... :boring:


----------



## Tow Tripod (20 Feb 2008)

Does this mean we have to do even more of the cross fit fad?? One thousand squats, GO!!!! Give me a break!!!!

TOW TRIPOD


----------

